# Not yet started?



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope nobody minds me adding this thread but I was wondering if there were any ladies out there who haven't yet started tx, either because they are still on the waiting list, awaiting a referral or, like me, waiting on a procedure before they can start anything.  I thought it might be helpful to have a thread where the "waitees" can chat, share frustrations and generally start gaining the info that they will need when they finally get their chance.

Sally x


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Sally, I'm still waiting for my tx. Have now been waiting since nov 05!!! Have had 2 laps and am currently recovering having had a load of endo removed! Last lap was a nightmare and had a huge shock to hear that they found a large nodule on my bladder which required a biopsy. pretty scary few weeks waiting to hear the results plus i had some big complications caused by the biopsy itself.  have now had mri scans, blood tests and the works really. Now i have to wait as i need to see a urologist to discuss removal of the bladder growth. I'm 35 this week and time is passing me by. Looks like i will now have to wait till next year to start the ivf. I'm sooooo frustrated i could scream. That is if i had the energy having been poked, prodded and chopped up .

Maria


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Maria, that sounds really rough, your poor thing.    Am scared to death that they may find more than my fibroid when I finally have my lap as I have been in pain for months now and nobody seems to know why.  

On a brighter note, my consultant reckoned age was not a factor til 37/38 so you still have time in hand. (Not that I can imagine that is much comfort to you - if you're anything like me, tomorrow wouldn't be soon enough   ).  Do you have your appt with the urologist yet?


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Got an appointment with the urlogist on 10th dec then back to caru on 10th jan. I am so fed up with the way i've been treated. I had a lap in March 06 when apparently this thing on my bladder was seen.(they told me i had bowel endo by mistake)  I was then sent to gynae instead of fertility and saw 3 different drs all of which gave me the wrong info and just prescribed me clomid. Turns out this bladdder thing should have been treated straight away. Since feb of this year have been in immense pain and been admitted 2x to hospital. Had to virtually beg for another lap as they wanted me to proceed with ivf regardless. Anyway i'm glad i did kick up a fuss  as if i hadn't there is no way the ivf would have worked and i'd have thrown 4 or 5 grand down the drain.

The day after my recent lap i saw the cons briefly who told me they'd removed endo but he showed me a pic of the bladder nodule and then said so we're doing a biopsy, mri and some other tests. I'm not a mdeical person and i just became convinced i had cancer. Got really depressed and almost hysterical when i got home. I wasn't even told that i'd been referred to the urologist till i got to the mri.They did not wait for my husband to arrive before they gave me this info and i'm sure i was still feeling the effects of the anaesthetic

Anyway after 2 weeks of huge anxiety i still hadn't heard the results of my biopsy so i rang and the recptionist in urology told me they were not too worried. Had i not rang i would have had to wait until the 10th dec to find out.

To me this really isn't good enough and i am so upset that drs don't consider how all this messing about and not being told things can really mess your head up. At the moment i'm having second thoughts about having ivf at all. 


I'm sure that my problems are an exception rather than anything else. My friend just had her lap and is under Dr G. She had a really positive experience and i must say he sounds like a really considerate cons. I'm sure yours will be fine but i would definately recommend that your partner is with you when the come to see you after the procedure.


Maria


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like a horrible experience, so sorry to hear what you have had to deal with.  Really glad the biopsy didn't reveal anything nasty.  Are you having the growth removed or are they just going to leave it now they know it isn't cancerous?  

Mr G certainly seems wonderful - I took to him immediately when we met him and I have absolute trust in him to do my lap - he has promised me that he will do his best to sort out anything he finds (additional to the fibroid that is).  I am just finding the waiting incredibly difficult because I am so anxious about it.  I have stayed home from work today as I have been crying on and off since last night.  I think I will be visiting my GP tomorrow - I want to ask her if she can move things along as I am concerned about the effects of this stress on my depression.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick one to say hi, as I need to go and have something to eat.

Sally I see that you have an appt for your pre op.  Will pm or text you later on.

Welcome Maria

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Look forward to hearing from you chick. x


----------

